# W/D combo



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

What are the best? I see several make the 120v units now. How about ventless? That sure would make installation a snap.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We have a stacked unit in our 5th wheel which works great. The only things I have read on different RV forums on the combo units is get the vented one. They say they work much better than the non-vented units. My understanding is a combo unit will take about 2 1/2 to three hours to wash and dry a load.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

It all depends on how your trailer is set up. My toy hauler has the W/D hook up (hot/cold/drain and dedicated circuit) and is clearly marked for a ventless installation. Truth be told, the capacity of the combo units is miserably small. We decided to either use a commercial laundromat, or do our washing when we get back home.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Spendide makes a good unit. I've had them in most of the rv's that I've owned. They do small loads in a reasonable amount of time but they are a bit pricey. The stackables do a much better job but take up much valuable space. The one in my current coach is not vented and seems to work fine.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

We got the connections but just use a laundromat when we stay longer than a week.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a stack-able washer and dryer in my 5th wheel, they work great for the wife and I.


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

Just purchased a new coachman and installed a new LG all in one ventless washer drier. Looked at every unit before deciding on this one. It holds about 7 full size towels and dries well enough. Takes about 3.5 hours to wash and dry but I don't care about time. It'll keep turning the drum every now and then til the unit cools. Has a drier only function as well. I really like this washer. When you pull out clothes just lay them out and any moisture will dissipate and they will dry. Pretty ingenious machine. Glad I don't have to put clothes in another machine after washing. We full time it so this makes life much better in the coach. Bought from Home Depot and the guys delivered and put it in place for me.


----------

